# Ford 9N throttle takeoff?



## CheezeHead (Mar 15, 2009)

I been trying to figure out since we bought our used 9N from auction as to why the throttle isn't able to properly control the governor from going full wide open throttle? I doesn't have to be dialed very far like 4-6 notches for the governor to go wide open revving the engine forcing me to crank down the throttle to idle to prevent damage to the engine. I compared the throttle linkage to our 8N and the governor setup is different from governor for our 8N. So does anyone know how I can further check how and why the 9N governor or linkage parts is causing this wide throttle takeoff?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I would think that maybe a spring is missing or something that is causing it to go wide open, I have had it happen on a lawnmower before when a spring broke.


----------

